# Adhesives



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Okie dokie, it's time to glue down some "gravel" on my layout.
Can you suggest an off-the-shelf spray adhesive that I can use to create some "gravel" parking areas?
I think I have the stuff to use for "gravel", but need to know the procedure to glue it down to my foam layout.
Do you spray the glue down first, then sprinkle on the "gravel", or do you put down the "gravel" then add the glue?
Which system works best?
As always, your help is appreciated!!
Bob


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I think Elmers white glue watered down by fifty per cent.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

The bonded method works best for most scenic applications;

---A good quality mister filled with water that has a couple of drops of detergent and a couple of capfuls of alcohol added. The detergent is a wetting agent that addresses the water surface tension, the alcohol helps speed up drying time.

---a good, clean, large Elmer's glue bottle filled with a 50/50 mix of water and Acrylic Matte Medium Elmer's glue can be used but you have to be careful that it doesn't leave white streaks in the finished scenery). Other dispensers could be used but I've found nothing beats an old Elmer's bottle.

Lay you material out in your desired contour. lightly, carefully mist over no more a 1 foot square section remembering that several light mists are very important in the beginning to keep your material from balling up, bubbling or dimpling. Do this until it is very wet but not soaked. Apply the glue mix carefully, drop by drop over the area---time and practice, not impatience---will make you go faster. Allow to dry 24-36 hours.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

I've been using full strength elmers, to lay sand/gravel then saturate the area with rubbing alcohol. My stuff has been pretty thick though. The alcohol helps pull the glue up. I've ran the vacuum a few times to clean up other messes and it still holding. If your layer is going to be thin, I think the 50/50 mix is better. When you are done with an area it is recommended to spray the area again with a 50/50 mix or a matt medium like WS scenic spray. Either way it should hold.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Fellas,
OK, so I guess what you're saying is that there's not an off-the-shelf adhesive product that I can just spray onto my foamboard then sprinkle the "gravel" on top?
Is there a reason this doesn't work?
Many thanks,
Bob


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

I really don't think so. Woodland Scenic products seems to be the closest for what you are looking for. That stuff gets expensive though. You could just lay your gravel and spray it down with hair spray. The hair spray will not hold it strength that long though. White glue seems to start breaking down after 20 years. 
I guess it comes down to personal preference. How much holding power you want, does the finial luster/gloss matter and cost of a product. I'm sure craft stores will have something worth trying, Ive noticed their stuff is not much cheaper. White glue is at least cheap.


----------

